# Good dedicated servers providers in Europe for image/forum hosting?



## bbb (Jun 12, 2013)

Title says it all. Needs two drives for RAID 1. It's just a fun side-project, so I'm not looking to spend much money. I don't need some enterprise SLA or anything, just a decent box in Europe that I can use to host some public forums and image hosts. Nothing illegal (of course -- but I thought I'd mention it since a lot of people asking questions like this on LET mention warez).

Eastern Europe preferred, although it's unlikely I'll get a good box at a decent price there. NL is fine. No OVH/LeaseWeb.

Thanks in advance. ?


----------



## 5n1p (Jun 12, 2013)

Hetzner http://www.hetzner.de/en/ they have also bid system, you can get good serve for really low price https://robot.your-server.de/order/market and that prices include German VAT, so if you are not from EU its even cheaper, but are you sure you need dedi for this? Maybe some VPS?


----------



## bbb (Jun 12, 2013)

5n1p said:


> Hetzner http://www.hetzner.de/en/ they have also bid system, you can get good serve for really low price https://robot.your-server.de/order/market and that prices include German VAT, so if you are not from EU its even cheaper, but are you sure you need dedi for this? Maybe some VPS?


I'll look into Hetzner. I need the storage space of a dedicated server.

Still open to other suggestions.


----------



## Reece-DM (Jun 12, 2013)

What is your budget with rough requirements?


----------



## bbb (Jun 12, 2013)

Reece said:


> What is your budget with rough requirements?


~


----------



## HalfEatenPie (Jun 12, 2013)

bbb said:


> 2


----------



## serverian (Jun 12, 2013)

i3d.net 35 euro 100mbps unmetered


----------



## bbb (Jun 12, 2013)

serverian said:


> i3d.net 35 euro 100mbps unmetered


That looks perfect. Thanks a lot.


----------



## Reece-DM (Jun 14, 2013)

I3d is very nice choice and the 35 euro offer is brilliant 

Have you taken a look at worldstream? They have a nice selection of older generation cpus on sale, cracking offers there.

http://www.worldstream.nl/special.php


----------

